

ODesk closes accounts in Crimea - starikovs
http://community.odesk.com/t5/Announcements/Freelancers-and-clients-in-Crimea/td-p/59366

======
gumby
This raises an interesting and disturbing set of questions about the
extraterritorial application of US law in the age of the Internet.

Just the other day PayPal was in the news for cutting off perfectly law
abiding cigar shops in Scotland who were selling cigars from Cuba to customers
in the UK. US companies can't do business with Cuba, so shut off online sales:
[http://www.scotsman.com/news/politics/top-stories/perth-
coff...](http://www.scotsman.com/news/politics/top-stories/perth-coffee-shop-
users-violating-cuba-trade-law-1-3640707)

